# 냐 / 군아



## AccioJo

Hi there!

All the time I come across new verb suffixes and I post a loot of topics here ,so I wonder if somebody could give me a list of suffixes or prefixes so I would have them in one place? 

For instance ,in a teenage Korean movie that I watched ,all of the teenagers ended the verbs with 냐.Is that some sort of a dialect ,or a teenage way of speaking? (ex. 누구냐?)

Also Im hearing a lot of verbs ending in 군아/구나?

고맙습니다!


----------



## Warp3

~구나(요) / ~군요 is an ending that states "surprise" and is somewhat similar to the ~네(요) ending.

I don't really know the details on the ~냐 ending (and I haven't taken the time to look it up), but I have noted it only seems to appear on questions.

Recently, I've started to really like http://www.koreangrammaticalforms.com/ for word endings.  It seems to be more exhaustive than some of the other Korean grammar sites I have bookmarked and the endings are sorted alphabetically (unlike most sites I've used).


----------



## AccioJo

This is EXACTLY what I needed!!Thank you so much for the help!! You're amazing!!


----------



## Warp3

Glad I could help.


----------



## wildsunflower

"~냐?" is mainly used by teenage boys, and often among male adult friends. As Warp3 said, it make a question. It indicates intimacy among friends especially of a similar age, but it is a rude expression. I don't recommend that you use it, unless you are sure that the other person won't be offended.


----------

